# DVC Animal Kingdom



## bobk (May 29, 2008)

My son and Daughter-in-law are interested in DVC @ Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas.  After speaking to a salesperson my son came away with the impression they could get a 2br unit for about $15000,  then my son says that with this deal they would have no annual mf's.  Is this possible?  Just doesn't sound right to me.
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 29, 2008)

bobk said:


> My son and Daughter-in-law are interested in DVC @ Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas.  After speaking to a salesperson my son came away with the impression they could get a 2br unit for about $15000,  then my son says that with this deal they would have no annual mf's.  Is this possible?  Just doesn't sound right to me.
> Thanks in advance for any replies.



 They might not have to pay MF this year because the unit is not ready for occupancy until 2009(underconstruction Kidani building). After the unit is declared, they will start paying MF's. For 2009 it would just be from May-Dec, but 2010 they'll be paying like the rest of us.

I believe May 2009 is the timeframe I'm hearing when they start putting units into service.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 29, 2008)

bobk said:


> My son and Daughter-in-law are interested in DVC @ Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas.  After speaking to a salesperson my son came away with the impression they could get a 2br unit for about $15000,  then my son says that with this deal they would have no annual mf's.  Is this possible?  Just doesn't sound right to me.
> Thanks in advance for any replies.



First, DVC is a points based system. You do not actually own weeks or a unit size. He probably could book a 2 bedroom, value category, off peak with the amount of points $15000 can buy. For that cost, they would be purchasing the minimum 160 points. I checked the point calculator and 153 points would get them a 2 bedroom for 7 days/6 nights at AKV in a value room, during the lowest season. 

MF's are due every year. Right now, they are selling points in the new section, Kidani Village, that can not be used until 2009. So, no MF for 2008 only.


----------



## richardm (May 30, 2008)

AKV fees are established currently at 4.7132 per annual point.


----------



## bobk (May 31, 2008)

What does 4.7132 per annual point mean? Thanks


----------



## laxmom (May 31, 2008)

If he purchases 160 pts,  take those point times 4.7132 = a little over $750 annually for maintenance fees if there is no increase before 2009 when he will have to start paying.


----------



## SDKath (May 31, 2008)

Also see the other thread where you can buy 100 points at AKV right now.  That will fit their budgets better.  Off season that will be enough points to get a 2BR unit for a week at just about any resort.  

Make sure they do a bit of research though.  Those MFs will ALWAYS be due in Jan of each year so I hope they don't think they can get out of the expense somehow by striking some deal with the sales rep.  DVC reps are usually VERY upfront and honest but I think they misunderstood.  It's a pretty big committment to own those points -- for the next 50 years anyway.

Katherine


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 3, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Also see the other thread where *you can buy 100 points at AKV right now.*  That will fit their budgets better.  *Off season that will be enough points to get a 2BR unit for a week at just about any resort. *



Katherine

The cheapest season (adventure) at the least expensive resort (AKL standard) is 196 points.    The second cheapest resort (OKW) is 218 points.  At the majority of resorts (BWV, BCV, VWL) a 2BR week ranges from 270 - 462 pts for a 2BR week.

Perhaps you meant to say you can get a 2BR EOY?

/Jim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 3, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Katherine
> 
> The cheapest season (adventure) at the least expensive resort (AKL standard) is 196 points.    The second cheapest resort (OKW) is 218 points.  At the majority of resorts (BWV, BCV, VWL) a 2BR week ranges from 270 - 462 pts for a 2BR week.
> 
> ...



Maybe she was referring to a DVC week(Sun-Thurs).


----------

